# newbie



## kimbowbill (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to this site and to camping so any advice on wild camping would be great, i'm a single female and love the outdoors but find it quite lonely i would love to hook up with others who may be single especially females, who dont live travelling alone, i live in Sheffield and willing to explore anywhere

Jenny


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 2, 2009)

*in answer,*

not female, but hello to the forum, michael


----------



## Yogihughes (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Jenny, hope you get some response from other female members on the site.
Regards.
John.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Jenny and welcome, good luck with finding some fellow campers.

Regards Tom


----------



## Polly (Jan 2, 2009)

Hia 
Jenni
Not many females post 
But don't let that put you off
They have not chased me away yet and they let me witter on


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 2, 2009)

Polly said:


> Hia
> Jenni
> Not many females post
> But don't let that put you off
> They have not chased me away yet and they let me witter on


Hi Polly

are we the only females then? it wont put me off, thanks for your message gives me some confidence, i have a fully loaded camper with nowhere to go so i'm looking forward to meeting new people this coming year

best wishes

Jenny


----------



## Telstar (Jan 2, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the site.  CAS is also from Sheffield, she's female......

Jon


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 3, 2009)

*cmp*

Hi Jenny

I am new to this too, although we have had the van for a year, we have only used it once to go to and from Spain, i just drove solid there and back, i don't even know how to work the TV, but I am thinking of venturing out come the better weather, we can alway chat and compare notes for our future travels if you like Lol,


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2009)

hey, thats great Julie, thank you, your brave driving to spain good on ya, i've been to france with my mum and the odd place up on the East coast but want to get out more, i was thinking of selling up in fact thats how i came accross this site, i was on the preloved site and some guy was asking for the wild camp web address so i thought mmmmm whats that then, i put in wild camp and here you all are, this is great news for me because i'm sure there are loads of people out there in the same situation as me, it can be very lonely on your own, i'm not looking to tag on to anyone, it will just be nice to meet up where i at least know someone, and feel safe, anyway i've wittered on enough, thanks for messaging me and like you say we may be able to help each other out, like 'how to turn on the TV' lol 

Kind regards

Jenny


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 4, 2009)

*camp*

Sounds good Jenny, I will have to get my act together and look how to work things, it was hot when I drove to Spain, so I didnt need it, i drove there, took me 3 days and then parked the van until I drove it back, every thing works because my brother tried it all, (HE'S A TUGGER)
When I went to Spain, I just parked up on the motorway car parks in the middle of the wagons, not sure how safe I would feel up a lane on my own, I might try Blackpool or Southport first and maybe take the dog for company.
The hadfield meet sounds ok, its reasonably local, but I may go back to Spain In March, depending on what the doc says.
Where have you been camping ?


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Julie

i thought i was brave going out into derbyshire on my own but Spain? wow, thats fantastic, wish i had the bottle to do that, i think the Hayfield meet sounds like a good opportunity to find out how your things work. i travelled to France last year with my mum, that was good, i found a great spot up at Reighton sands nr Bridlington i'm sure i'm not the only one who knows its there but it sure felt like it, its off the beaten track and its free i stayed there a couple of nights, i've been out in Derbyshire but the Landrovers descend upon you like vulchers, they come from nowhere and move you on, thats about it really, hence joining this site, i just don't get out enough and i'm on the verge of selling up and going back to boating but i will go to the hayfield meet and take it from there

*J*


----------

